# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Mùa thi, anh làm vú em bất đắc dĩ

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Hẵng tạm gác lại chuyện đời sinh viên của anh. Giờ anh cho các chú đọc một trang nhật ký của anh. Nhật ký từ hôm thằng em anh ở quê ra thi đến giờ.*

Ngày 7-7:

6 giờ sáng:

Còn đang cuộn mình quanh cái quạt thì chuông điện thoại đổ dồn. Bực mình, tí nữa cầm cả cái điện thoại ném vào tường, may mà kịp nhận ra số điện thoại của bố:

- Này giai lớn, giai bé vừa lên xe, tầm 9 giờ ra đón bé nhé.

- Oáp... Ớ, sao nó lên sớm thế bố? Oáp...

- Mê ngủ hả con? Mai bé làm thủ tục rồi.

- Oáp... Ợ.

8 rưỡi:

Xin phép sếp đi "gặp khách hàng". Ông sếp nhìn mình dò xét, đoạn nháy mắt bảo: "Nhớ bảo khách hàng phần anh cái tỏi gà nhé". Ợ cái nữa. Sao sếp biết được nhỉ? Quên mất là hồi sáng đã vui mồm nói cho cái loa phóng thanh của phòng biết là hôm nay định chuồn.

9 giờ:

Bến xe đông nghịt. Đi tìm bóng dáng mình dây cây cảnh của cu em. Quái, sao hôm nay bến xe lắm "người dây" thế?

Nghe "bốp" một cái, mình chỉ kịp "hự" lên một tiếng trước khi kịp nhận ra thằng giai bé của bố. Mới có 1 tháng không gặp mà sao giờ nó bạo lực thế.

- Ăn gì chửa?

- Em mới ăn sơ sơ. Sáng dậy mẹ nấu cho mỗi 2 gói mì tôm, chả bõ dính răng, em lại phải vào bếp xực nốt chỗ cơm nguội hôm trước. Vẫn đói. Đưa em đi ăn cái gì đi.

Thằng ranh con cứ bai bải cái miệng, chả nhìn thấy thằng anh đang há hốc mồm lẩm bẩm: "Bữa sáng thiếu thốn của mày bằng nguyên 1 ngày ăn của anh rồi đấy".

10 giờ:

Thả bé về nhà. Mình trở lại cơ quan báo cáo tình hình: "Chỉ có "tỏi" mà không có "gà" sếp ạ".

6 giờ chiều:

Chưa thò mặt vào đến nhà đã thấy mùi mì tôm thơm lừng. Chả thèm nhìn cái mặt mồ hôi nhễ nhại của mình, thằng ranh buông thõng một câu: "Sao anh về muộn thế? Anh nấu cơm đi thôi, em đói lắm rồi. Ở nhà giờ này là ăn xong rồi đấy". Cáu tiết, xông phi cho nó một quả. Một thằng vừa mệt vừa đói, một thằng vừa tọng bát mì tôm kềnh càng... kết quả tất yếu là... Chậc, chẳng qua mình nhường thôi.

11 giờ đêm:

- Anh ơi em đói.

Phát điên với nó mất thôi. Giả vờ ngủ tiếp. Bụng mình vẫn sôi sùng sục.

Ngày 8-7:

7 giờ sáng, còn đang mải ôm hôn gái đẹp thì nghe thấy cái tiếng oang oang của thằng em: "Anh, dậy mau. Em còn đi tập trung". Ú ớ mở mắt ra, thì ra đang nằm mơ, nước dãi đọng thành vũng trên mặt gối. Tiếc chưa kịp hỏi tên gái.

10 giờ lóp ngóp lên công ty:

- Xin lỗi sếp em đến muộn.

- Phiếu đăng ký tổng hợp đây. Cậu đánh dấu ngay vào chỗ "Xin thôi việc" cho tôi.

Chả hiểu ma xui quỷ khiến thế nào mà mình đánh dấu ngay vào chỗ "Đề nghị xét thưởng". Sếp ngao ngán chắp tay sau đít quay đi.

Ức chế nhất là đang gặp khách hàng thì nhận được điện thoại từ thằng em quý hóa: "Anh ơi, hết mì tôm rồi". Uất.

Chiều, viết đơn xin nghỉ phép 2 ngày để đưa đón, cung phụng giai bé của bố mẹ. Đến oải.

Ngày 9-7:

5 giờ sáng:

Gà ở đâu gáy to thế không biết, xóm này có ai nuôi gà đâu. Váng hết cả đầu. Thấy thằng em mắt nhắm mắt mở vớ lấy điện thoại của nó tắt chuông. Giận không để đâu cho hết, tức mình đạp phăng nó xuống đất, mắt vẫn nhắm nghiền. Tội nghiệp thằng bé, nó lồm cồm bò dậy, ngây thơ hỏi: "Anh í nằm mơ thấy cái gì mà phản ứng dữ dội thế nhỉ?". Không nén được, mình phọt cả cười ra. Mặt thằng bé chuyển sang hằm hằm, nó thụi ngay cho mình một quả vào mạng sườn. Tỉnh hẳn.

Đánh răng rửa mặt xong, húp vội bát mì tôm, hai anh em phóng đến trường thi. Vừa kịp.

7 giờ:

Về đến nhà: trên chiếu là hiện trường của mấy vụ ăn uống, sót lại đây đó là vài bãi phân chuột. Tự nhủ: hôm nào phải sắm cái bẫy.

Đi vào nhà tắm rửa mặt, thấy nguyên chậu quần áo bốc mùi. Muốn khóc quá. Ước gì mình có vợ.

Nản lòng, quay ra góc chiếu, vươn vai một cái...

Reng... Reng... Vớ lấy cái điện thoại: còn 0 phút nữa là đến 10 giờ, nó chạy sai à, mình mới vừa vươn vai đây thôi mà. Toi rồi, còn đi chợ nấu cơm. Đã hứa với bố mẹ là sẽ chăm sóc thằng giai bé cẩn thận. Trời ơi, sao số tôi khổ thế này.

Đi đón thằng em giai, thằng bé tươi tỉnh: "Bài hôm nay em làm ngon". Yên tâm quá!

Về đến nhà, mình hồ hởi: "Mệt không cu? Đói không cu? Nào, ăn luôn nhé. Hôm nay anh đã chuẩn bị một bữa đại tiệc cho cu tầm bổ này".

Thằng bé cảm động ra mặt vì từ trước đến nay đã bao giờ nó thấy thằng anh vào bếp đâu. Nó ngồi xuống, mắt hấp háy chờ đợi...

"Nào... đánh chén đi thôi!", miệng nói, tay mình mở lái lồng bàn. Thái độ thằng em chuyển từ hơn hớn sang hơn... đần. Sao thế nhỉ? Mặc, mình gắp vào bát nó:

- Sao đần mặt ra thế? Ăn đi nhóc. Này, ăn đậu để đậu này.

Một miếng đậu luộc đã nằm trong bát thằng bé. Nó không nói gì.

- Ăn đi, nào, ăn mướp đắng cho mát ruột này. Anh thấy mấy bà bán hàng bảo thế.

Nửa quả mướp đắng luộc đã nằm trong bát. Thằng bé vẫn ngồi im.

- Thế ăn tép nhé? Hay cá rô, món này là đặc sản quê mình đấy. Sao thế? Làm thêm miếng ớt chuông nhé, cái này quê mình không có đâu.

Mồm nói, tay mình gắp liên hồi cho thằng em: một gắp tép luộc, một con cá rô luộc, nửa quả ớt chuông luộc...

- Kìa, mày làm sao thế? - Mình đã thực sự hết kiên nhẫn.

- Anh ơi, toàn những thứ đặc sản mà em chưa thấy ai luộc bao giờ, em... không nuốt nổi.

Cáu quá, cái đồ đã ăn xin lại còn đòi xôi gấc. Nó còn dám chê mình à? Mình quát lên:

- Tao chỉ biết luộc thôi. Mày không ăn thì nhịn.

Thằng bé mếu máo:

- Vâng, để em ăn. Nhưng anh ơi...

- Gì?

- Cho em xin bát cơm.

Toi rồi, mình quên béng không đặt nồi cơm. Cố chống chế:

- Hả? Không có. Thế ăn cơm là phải... có cơm à?

Thằng bé phì cười, bắn cả miếng đậu luộc đang nhai dở vào mặt anh nó.

Bực mình quá, thể hiện đến thế rồi mà vẫn không xong. Hai anh em lại đi úp mì tôm ăn. Đến nản.

1 giờ chiều:

Chở thằng em đến trường thi xong, mình quay về. Nhìn bãi chiến trường còn ngổn ngang. Lại ước gì mình có vợ.

Vươn vai một cái...

Khi nào tỉnh dậy lại viết tiếp trang này...

----------


## lehniemtin

:cuoi1: , sao mà lại có ông anh trai dễ thương thế không biết. Lại còn cậu em nữa chứ. Hic, đọc mà nhớ ngày xưa

----------


## hieutt

Chuyện vui quá nhỉ

----------

